# How did this happen?



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I saw this filly on facebook today and I was just wondering how this foal could be so dark out of Haflinger parents???


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Methinks Daddy isn't who they think he is. :shock: There is absolutely no way to get a black-based foal out of two chestnut parents. And I would be willing to lay money that that foal is black-based.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

not 100% sure but looking at the legs it kind of looks greyish, could it be Gry Fjord which is a grey ish coat variant


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

As per the info given on FB: The owners only have the one stud and they breed Haflingers for a living. The parents are both registered Haffies and the mare had a foal out of him last year that was normal colored.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hmmm.. so who has the paints in the back ground ? and the one on the right looks to be a bit darker..


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

If both parents are chestnut there is no way the foal can be black based. The only way I could see that these two were actually the parents of that foal are if the stallion is actually a bay with the silver gene which is muting his black points making him appear chestnut-ish. This is unlikely but it's difficult to see for sure in the picture.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Fence jumper. Rest assured, this foal will not be successfully registered. It is not a purebred, and the association will know the instant it gets the paperwork.

Ginger - you can't get a Fjord out of two Haffies. They are separate breeds. The reason the foal's legs look "grey" is because that is the colour a black foal is born. They darken up usually with their first shed.

Ponypile - while some lines of Haffies DO carry silver, it is impossible for them to express it as there is no black in Haffies at all.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

wow I must have been totally asleep to make that big of a mistake.. holy cow I can't believe I typed that.. I know fjords and haffies are 2 different breeds.. I guess I needed to go to bed..LOL.. blonde moment for me:lol:


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been following that post on FB since it started. The OP there said the owners said she was live cover and there have been no other stallions around (supposedly). If you look at the first set of pictures you see a foal in the background which most of us thought looked chestnut and thought maybe the mares had swapped foals. But the OP is purchasing that foal and she said initially when she saw it the haflinger was still pregnant with this foal pictured. Also the other foal appears to possibly be bay AND has pinto markings, which would have not come from two haflingers anyway.

So most likely there was a fence jumper somewhere. But the OP was going to try and see if she can get the owners to DNA verify the parents otherwise she will pay out of her own pocket to do it to satisfy all of our curiosity. lol


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Any updates, did they DNA test the foal yet? I'd really love to hear. I'm putting my money on fence jumper too.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just saw this. Interesting.

I'm surprised both parents are purebreds, but I guess if they are papered then must be.

Something sketchy is going on.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> Just saw this. Interesting.
> 
> I'm surprised both parents are purebreds, but I guess if they are papered then must be.
> 
> Something sketchy is going on.


There was probably an uncut young colt they didn't consider a "stallion" or a fence jumper. You can see non chestnut horses/foals in the backgrounds of the first pictures. Either way, daddy isn't daddy, baby isn't a purebred... Do you remover that young girl that joined the forum because they were so excited about their bay foal out of their chestnut mare and by a palomino stallion a couple years back? They were so mad that everyone here said it was genetically impossible for two red based horses to produce a black based foal... They even claimed that their vet supported the possibility to get bay from a chestnut/palomino cross :icon_rolleyes: might we repeat that vets are not the most knowledgeable about color genetics


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't remember that, though I completely agree.

I just meant the type of the parents did not match the type of Haflingers I am used to even the newer types. Or should I say "parents" LOL. Sort of an O/T. The baby is obviously NOT a Haffie!


----------

